# This yankee needs some fishing tips



## noob_ yankee (Jun 24, 2003)

I do alot of freshwater fishing here in Ohio, but I lack saltwater experience.

We are going to be in Garden City, SC the week of 6/28-7/3.

I heard that the Pier is the place to go. Is this true?

I also appreciate any info on when to fish, what to fish with, 
what to fish for, what to bring etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

I also fish alot of freshwater in the shenandoah mountians but make regular trips to Va Beach often. I have alot of luck at night under the lights fishing with a silver with green head gatcha plug. During the day this same plug preforms well also. I have also had good luck with a green w/green spot and green head gotcha plug. it all depends on what your fishing for. I do alot of cobia fishing  and I use a #10 octopus hook with a live eel on a fish finder rig. hooked up on a few sharks last time I was in SC using fresh live or dead fish I netted before entering the pier.

Hope this helps. have fun. and good luck

and if you get any good info pass it on cause i am going also next week.


----------



## noob_ yankee (Jun 24, 2003)

and if you get any good info pass it on cause i am going also next week. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Will do and thanks for the advice!


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Have "ya'll" read the Myrtle Beach/Garden City,etc. threads listed on the SC forum? I'll be glad to help with as much information as I know, as I am sure most subscribers would, but I think you can find just about anything you want with these threads. Have fun !


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

*Fish the Pier Yankee*

Hey Yankee,
If ya have'nt read all the threads on Garden City/Mrytle Beach...weel i can give some advice...Fish the pier...... Morning...noon....or nite your bound to catch something. If your gonna fish the whole week go ahead and get 1 week pass it'll cost ya $35. You can buy bait there...or buy it at the grocery store a few blocks from the Pier. You can also fish the inlet from the wood bridge along the road.....most people go crabbing there. and you can always surf fish on the beach.......Mornings the best!!!!! not that many people about.

Good Luck!
Ray


----------

